# Name the soap swap contest/Winner announced....



## Guest

Now that soap is all in the mail to Vicki... Heres what we will do

1. You will have 10 days after the last person recieves their box to post a name for the soap, this way everyone gets 10 days to think about it, you may post the name before the 10 days is up if you choose.
I am letting one of my family members choose the name, so this stays fair...this family member (my granddaugher) does not even know about this swap yet.. for general purposes, if you need to know, she is 26 years old, and she will have a bar of the same soap to decide.. 
2. You can post only one name, reason for this, so we don't get too many repeats
3. You should check postings so that you don't post the same name as someone else, this way if it is close to something you have already thought of you may post a second choice you may have thought of..
Goodluck, have fun with this... Barbara

Next swap, maybe I will host a drawing of names for a free package of goodies..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

My name for the soap is Sunset Serenade. Vicki


----------



## redskygal

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

My name is "Let me call you Sweet-tart" 
The soap reminds me of sweet-tart candies. Yum!

Kellyjo


----------



## FourMileFarm

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Your soap smells SOOOO good!!!

Erinn's Choice for a name: Candy Shop
My choice: Sweet Corruption


----------



## Guest

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

I saw it and it looks like Neopolitan Ice Cream...so, my guess is Neopolitan.

Michelle


----------



## Gunnie

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Mine is Dreamsicle. Like a dreamy orange creamsicle popsicle

Kellyjo thats what I thought of too!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

All right Michelle, that was your sons pick  If we get to have kids pick than Jace said it was Spiderman Pez!  Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Wild Berry Smoothie Tammy


----------



## Guest

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> All right Michelle, that was your sons pick  If we get to have kids pick than Jace said it was Spiderman Pez!  Vicki


Look, no one said where the name had to come from...  besides he is not a forum member so I am posting on his behalf 
Michelle


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Ocean Spring Mist
This really looks and and smells like fresh sea to me and I think of coral and pearls but didn't think Coral mist or Coral reef fitted a soap


----------



## stacy adams

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

I'm going to have to go with...

YUMMY

My Niece and I just drooled over this bar, and that's all we could come up with, was how yummy it smelled! So Yummy it is.


----------



## Linda Carney

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Springtime Melody

I love this bar so many different aromas, some more distinct than others. The pink smells sweet to me, the purple has a mysterious cologne note -- complicated maybe with some patchouli? The tan bottom is citrusy sweet. They are nice together.

Linda


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

When do the names need to be in? When is the 10 days up?


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Not sure but from another thread looked like the last shipment got there the 19th


----------



## Guest

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Everyone can have a few more days... I am in the middle of kidding.. very busy.. will post winner by the 31st of the month..
Barb


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

We have a frozen juice treat up here at our fairs called the fruit twist. Smells just like that....pineapplle, lemon, raspberry...

so that's my pick. Fruit Twist.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

_Soft Surrender_- I'm sorry, but I really don't like this. If I can use Sweet Surrender, I would rather that be my choice. If it is too close than go with the Soft Surrender.


----------



## Belle

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

I'm going to go with

Caribbean Breeze


----------



## winestonefarm

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

i was going to pick Frustration because I am no good at this!!! so my choice is

Berry Bliss


----------



## Carolyn

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

My choice is
Springtime Fever---cause to me it smells like all the sweet blossums in the spring when you step out the door. Carolyn


----------



## Guest

*Re: Name the soap swap contest/Rules or directions*

Well today is the day... I have to say that everyone came up with some great names for this soap and I wish all could be the winner.. So sorry this is late.. I had a doe kidding last night..
My Grandaughter was here yesterday and she picked the winner..
WINNER OF NAME CONTEST IS LINDA, the name she choose was Springtime Melody
Linda I will need you to pm me your address so I can get your package out in the mail to you this week... Loaded with goodies... This has been a ton of fun just waiting to see what everyone would come up with... Thank you gals for everything... 
Barbara

the scents used in this soap were three different ones

Satsuma, from Snowdrift farms
Orange Blossom from Susan Anderson.... it seizes... 
Butter Rum from Susan Anderson.....
All three fragrances mixed separately in the soap.. the yellow tan is the satsuma
the purple is butter rum... the pink is orange blossom... 
I had really hoped for apretty swirl, but working with the orange blossom this is not possible, so I threw the three fragrances together any way I could.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra

Ah well it is a wonderful combination Love it.
Congratulations Linda!!


----------



## Linda Carney

Wonderful!!! My kids are dancing around with visions of FUDGE.....I still can't believe it myself, but secretly coveted at least a "look see" at the products you were sending. Maybe you'll post a picture so everyone can hate me! giggle... :blush2 I never win anything -- I think I'll join my children in their happy dance!

Linda


----------



## Caprine Beings

Congrats Linda! Tammy


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Linda! You deserve it 

*MICHELLE*


----------



## redskygal

Linda,

Congratulations!!!

Kellyjo


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Wow Linda, congrats! 

Wow I didn't even come close on what those scents were, no way! It's a great blend Barb! vicki


----------



## Guest

Vicki, it surprised me also, considering it was an experiment.. but I can no longer get two of them from Susan Anderson.. it is a blend that I intend to try with other like fragrances.. 
Barb


----------

